# Does Sprewell have a home???



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Latrell may have to be on a list somewhere (along with T.O.) as making one of the most finanically stupid mistakes of all time. If I recall correctly, didn't he tell the Twolves he couldn't feed his family on $7million/year???

Anywho, it looks like Latrell and his good buddy Cassell could be on the same team again. Looks like the Clippers are interested, and possibly, setting themselves up for a big mistake....


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah they both need to just shut up and play


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: its all just sad


----------

